# Furtherest Q9300 overclock.



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone out there with the Q9300 has overclocked it and to how high. Could you also state if you raised any voltages that would be great.:smile:


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

I have not myself, but a good friend got it to 3.3 with some serious work.
I'm sorry I could not be of more help than this.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nah that's kl. :smile: Sounds good likes. Will be seeing what I can do as soon as I get my mobo + RAM stable................. Any1 else got any OC stories with this CPU?


----------

